# Leading from the middle



## Maria Leopoldina

Oi, pessoal

_Leading from the middle _é o título de um artigo que estou traduzindo. Pensei em "Liderando de escalões intermediários", pois ele fala que a liderança não precisa, necessariamente, partir do topo. Vocês teriam outras sugestões? Agradeço. 

ML


----------



## arbilab

How about 'Liderando de/desde meio'?  Sorry if that's obvious (or incorrect, as all I have to go by is the dictionary lookup), but the original phrase is somewhat cryptic to start with, so why not just leave it that way?  

As a title, it is intended to lure you in to the content, to find out "The middle of what, a conga line? And how would you do that?"  The phrase doesn't explain itself, the article does that.  So you don't need to explain it either.

Just a (what's the singular of sugestões?) suggestion.


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Não se deve perder de vista a intenção do autor de compor um título com duas palavras absolutamente contraditórias: _leading,_ no sentido físico de estar na frente (e não no sentido de _chefiar,_ que é inerente ao anglicismo _liderar_), e _middle_. Para respeitar esse esforço estilístico do original, eu procuraria uma fórmula que contivesse o mesmo tipo de absurdo. Pensei em "Do alto de um degrau intermediário", na presunção de que o leitor perceberá que estou falando de uma escada. Mas não estou convencido. Haverá sugestões melhores.


----------



## andlima

Acho que eu optaria por algo como o que o Arbilab propôs, talvez "_Liderando do meio_".

Na linha do Dom Casmurro, talvez o verbo "rebocar" pudesse ser utilizado de alguma forma. Dá a idéia de "conduzir algo que está atrás", como uma locomotiva. Talvez seja possível jogar com isso e com a noção inesperada de meio, metade ou centro...


----------



## Dona Chicória

"Liderando do centro", talvez?
"Começando do meio" ???
...

Como o arbilab já deve ter observado , em Português, via de regra, não se usa "desde" no sentido espacial , mas apenas, no temporal : Chove desde ontem;Estudo inglês desde 1991, etc.

É possivel encontrar a outra construção (principalmente no jornal Folha de São Paulo), mas não é comum :
"Estou falando desde o Aeroporto", para nós, quer dizer que a pessoa está falando desde que saiu do Aeroporto.


----------



## Benvindo

- - -
Olá a todos. Sugiro algo como "liderando pelo meio, liderando a partir do meio". Como a expressão original é muito sucinta, creio que isso deva ser preservado na tradução, mesmo que o resultado final seja meio críptico, como já observou o Arbilab...
BV


----------



## Benvindo

[arbilab] Just a (what's the singular of sugestões?) suggestion.[/quote]

- - -
Oi, Arbilab, o singular de _sugestões_ é _sugestão_.
BV


----------



## arbilab

Thank you, Benvindo.


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Obrigada a todos pela grande ajuda.

ML


----------



## moura

Ainda mais uma dica, inspirada pelo post de Dom Casmurro: liderando do meio-campo.

ps. ...e inspirada pelo post do BV.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Olá,

A sugestão de moura fez-me lembrar que foi lançado no Brasil um livro chamado _Inglês na Marca do Penalti_, que traduz e explica muito do vocabulário dos jogos.

Embora não seja o caso do exemplo dele, nem do thread, muitas expressões esportivas são usadas no dia-a-dia das empresas ou na imprensa, que para nós- não praticantes do basebol, cricket e outros - às vezes fica difícil de entender (quanto mais de traduzir...).


----------



## Wordberg

Alô, pessoal! Estou me deparando com o mesmo "leading from the middle" hoje (em 2012!) e encontrei a interessante troca de mensagens de vocês.

Pelas minhas pesquisas, a expressão é usada no ambiente da Administração de Empresas, e pretende se opor a "leading from the front". 

"Leading from the front" é uma abordagem de liderança que implica algo como "liderar na linha de frente", ou seja, estar à frente dos subordinados, dando-lhes a direção e a orientação para o trabalho.

"Leading from the middle" é uma abordagem alternativa de liderança, que sugere mais a delegação de tarefas e a definição de metas, dando certa autonomia aos subordinados.

Creio que esse também seja o contexto do artigo que iniciou este tópico.

Como as expressões parecem ser emprestadas da estratégia militar para a área de administração de empresas (coisa muito em voga), poderíamos usar: 

Leading from the front = liderança *em posição dominante*
Leading from the middle = liderança *em posição intermediária*

As expressões em negrito são expressões militares.

Na primeira, o líder de negócios está à frente, destacado, orientando de lá a equipe de trabalho. Na segunda, o líder está "no meio da" equipe, liderando junto com ela, delegando as funções e definindo metas em conjunto, em um trabalho integrado de equipe. 

Um abraço!
Wordberg


----------



## Wordberg

Em tempo:

A preposição "desde" pode, sim, ser usada em contexto espacial. Vejam a definição do Houaiss:

n preposição 
1	relaciona por subordinação e expressa os sentidos:
*1.1	movimento ou extensão com relação a um ponto determinado no espaço; a começar de*
*Ex.: <veio a pé d. sua casa> <a multidão se estendia d. o centro à periferia da cidade>*
1.2	movimento ou extensão a partir de um momento determinado; a partir de, a datar de, já, já em
Ex.: <d. ontem até hoje> <d. que horas você está aí?> <estava a esperá-lo d. duas horas da tarde> <d. cedo revelou interesse por literatura>
1.3	ordem gradativa, sempre em correlação com as preposições a ou até
Ex.: <estavam lá, d. ministros aos mais humildes funcionários> <d. o mais alto ao mais baixo> <tentou tudo, d. a calúnia até o suborno>

Um abraço!


----------



## mglenadel

Também existe 'leading from the rear' o que significa ser um líder covarde, que não se arrisca junto com as tropas. 


(Vejam um exemplo tirado da tirinha de hoje do quadrinho online 'schlock mercenary' http://www.schlockmercenary.com/2012-01-04 - sobre uma companhia de mercenários: "Maxim #18 - If the officers are leading from the front, watch out for an attack from the rear.")


----------



## Wordberg

Perfect, mglenadel!


----------



## Maria Leopoldina

Wordberg e Mglenadel, agradeço a excelente complementação.


----------



## Outsider

A minha sugestão de tradução seria «chefiar a partir do meio».


----------

